# Life is Precious (Video)



## shackleton (Jan 28, 2008)

YouTube - 99 Balloons

The family here are members of a church we are members of. The husband is a representative in the Kansas senate.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 28, 2008)

I think you should warn people if a video is going to make them cry. 

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## govols (Jan 29, 2008)

Who's crying? I'm bawling.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, you got two at once here.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 29, 2008)

That crushed my heart out.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 29, 2008)

govols said:


> Who's crying? I'm bawling.









So heartbreaking. Makes my trials seem trivial. 



joshua said:


> I am such a self-absorbed, pathetic, sinner.



You are not the only pebble on the beach, or so my momma says.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 29, 2008)

Why don't we have a crying face??? That was heavy...


----------



## caoclan (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw that almost a year ago I think. When I saw the title to the thread, I thought of that video. Amazing! Also, knowing they are Reformed makes a lot of sense in the context of how the family dealt with their loss. I think only a true Child of God could thank Him for His gift instead of cursing Him for taking away _their_ child. Praise God and His wonderful gift of His Son, Jesus Christ.


----------

